# The xray count is official now!



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Bandit being Bandit did it her own way. Late last night and early this morning, Bandit gave birth a week early. It's a good thing with the size of one of them! 
Oh did we need help with the first puppy that weighed a whopping 8.5 oz and Auntie Michele came to the rescue. She stayed on speaker phone with us into the wee hours of the morning knowing she had to go to work today and she gave up her sleep to help us out. This wonderful havanese community is so good at helping. Almost everyone except her breeder asked how Bandit was doing and sent good wishes to her. What a wonderful group of havanese people we have. I send you all hugs for caring about my sweet girl. 
I'm letting Dee name the puppies in memory of her husband Glen. He called Bandit 'The Keeper' so I'll let you know what names she comes up with.
Here are the puppies. If you've been to the page before you may have to update it to see them. Just click F5 at the top of your keyboard. http://www.jashavanese.net./bandit.html


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations Bandit and Jan!

Not as many but big puppies to make up for it! They look so sweet already! And I have a favorite... the black and tan! It will be fun to see this litter grow up in photos! I hope your husband was there to witness it all!

Amanda & Dora (who also wants to be a big sister!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh look how cute…. Congratulations! :cheer2: Well I was half right, got the count wrong but I did say she was having a boy with a black mask.. So do I win a prize and get to bring him home to live with Riley & Monte??


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations Bandit! Wow, that first puppy is a big'un - you can really see the size difference between him and the other two. I can't wait to see pictures of their cute little faces.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations. I may have been unsure of what I saw, but I did see three on the film.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations Bandit!Three pretty little babies!:baby::baby::baby:
They are just adorable!Hope Bandit is feeling well........:hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations, I was only of by two, do I still get to have one? LOL They are very sweet. Good luck with the names.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yipiiie! Congratulations to you Jan and your brave Bandit!:whoo: 
The puppies are cute as can be and the big one must have been very hungry :hungry:!
Maryam.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats to you and Bandit - she did a great job! What cuties!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

thoes are beautiful puppies...congratulations!!!

Erin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Bandit. Congratulations on these little cuties. The 8.5 one is supersized. Hope Bandit had an easy time and is doing well.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations Jan and Bandit !!! Looks like those cute little babies will keep you both busy for awhile.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!:baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I still think I was right with five and the big one ate the other two. That is one huge pup. Good thing Bandit gave birth when she did. They are all beautiful though. Congratulations!!! I can't wait to hear what the names will be.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on such beautiful babies!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jan and Bandit! :whoo: 

They sure are beautiful. I can't believe the size difference between the black and tan pup and the other two! They all have very nice coloring, but then again, all Havs do!!!! 


~Kristin


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, your puppies are so cute!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Yippee!!! - Congrates!!!!

Austin has more siblings!!!!

He sends kisses and lots of yipes to you and the babies....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new babies! I should have kept my vote for 4 then I would have only been off by 1!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Congratulations Bandit and Jan!
> 
> Not as many but big puppies to make up for it! They look so sweet already! And I have a favorite... the black and tan! It will be fun to see this litter grow up in photos! I hope your husband was there to witness it all!
> 
> Amanda & Dora (who also wants to be a big sister!)


My husband was WONDERFUL. He delivered the puppies as Michele guided him. We had some real rough moments in there. Hubby broke the sacks of all of the puppies and I tied the cords as Bandit didn't do it. The little chow hound went after the after birth....leave it to her to think of eating op2: at a time like that. Hubby cut the cords as I cringed :fear: 
My favorite color is the black and tan too. More tan is coming through on him and he's got it on his face also. They're all so sweet and it's neat watching them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Oh look how cute&#8230;. Congratulations! :cheer2: Well I was half right, got the count wrong but I did say she was having a boy with a black mask.. So do I win a prize and get to bring him home to live with Riley & Monte??


Hey, that's a nice prize! :biggrin1: How do I get in a contest like that :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

looking forward to more puppy photos!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

anneks said:


> I still think I was right with five and the big one ate the other two. That is one huge pup. Good thing Bandit gave birth when she did. They are all beautiful though. Congratulations!!! I can't wait to hear what the names will be.


Oh thank you, I needed a good laugh. Now that was funny!! ound: ound: 
We all saw 3 on the xray, but I think everyone said they saw more. We even had Bandit xrayed in the morning when she got her after birth shots at the vet's office to make sure all were out. We stayed up all night to make sure there wasn't another one coming. <yawn>
You all are so sweet, thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, Congratulations on the beautiful babies!

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Yippee!!! - Congrates!!!!
> 
> Austin has more siblings!!!!
> 
> He sends kisses and lots of yipes to you and the babies....


Bandit says forget the yipes and send steak. :hungry: op2: That girl is THE most ruled by her tummy dog that I've ever in my life known! She sends kisses back (so do I):hug: :kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> looking forward to more puppy photos!


Here are a couple. Aren't they sweet? They're gaining weight and doing well. If Bandit keeps eating like a piggy she's going to gain weight too opcorn:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oops, one didn't upload. Here's the girl with Bandit


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Bandit on such beautiful babies!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bandit has a few months to take advantage of the eat whatever she wants! The black and tan already is getting cuter!!! Jan, you are going to have a stalker over the next 3 months with that little guy! Make sure to let me know if he is the first one out of the whelping box (agility prospect!)

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What Beautiful Puppies. Good Job Bandit. Good Job Jan. Of course we can't wait to see them grow in pictures....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Jan and Bandit! I guess it really is true what they say about everything being bigger in Texas!! Those are some really big puppies!! :becky:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Can someone tell me the average weight for most newborn hav puppies???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats bigtime, Jan! I visited your site and can't believe you had time to post news and pictures already. Good going! Love the pics!!


----------



## deehinkle (Dec 10, 2006)

*BAndit's little Keepers*

:hungry:


JASHavanese said:


> Here are a couple. Aren't they sweet? They're gaining weight and doing well. If Bandit keeps eating like a piggy she's going to gain weight too opcorn:


Jan
They are so cute. Not to worry about that big boy. EdDee came into the world that size and he turned out just right for me. I love the color of him. The markings on the white/black boy is very striking and BRE says she has always wanted a black girl. So there you go. They are all KEEPERS!!! :whoo:

Thank you for making this happen. Now give Bandit that steak and all the people food she wants. LOL :hungry:

DeE


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jan, congratulations to you and your lovely Bandit. Those puppies are so sweet!


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

OH BOY, Willa wants to know if Bandit's puppies can come over and play. She especially wants to play with that big black and tan boy! They're gorgeous, Jan! Way to go, Bandit and EdDee! Congratulations to all of you.......Post more pictures soon! .:bounce: 

Karen


----------



## Karen (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh yes, congratulations to Grandma DeE, too! :clap2:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

The pups are so cute! Congratulations Jan and Bandit :whoo: Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Bandit has a few months to take advantage of the eat whatever she wants! The black and tan already is getting cuter!!! Jan, you are going to have a stalker over the next 3 months with that little guy! Make sure to let me know if he is the first one out of the whelping box (agility prospect!)
> 
> Amanda


Everyone wants the black and tan one and I admit to being partial to him also. His coat is changing daily! It's really neat to watch. I'm surprised but the parti is changing daily too. The little black girl wants to know what's up with this color change stuff since she's staying the same :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Can someone tell me the average weight for most newborn hav puppies???


I can't say for all lines, but for Bandit, in the 6 oz range.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Congrats bigtime, Jan! I visited your site and can't believe you had time to post news and pictures already. Good going! Love the pics!!


I was too wound up to sleep for a couple of days so when the house was quiet at night I didn't have much to do. I finally landed on my face in bed today and slept most of the day away.  I'm ready to go back to bed too :couch2: :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

deehinkle said:


> :hungry:
> 
> Jan
> They are so cute. Not to worry about that big boy. EdDee came into the world that size and he turned out just right for me. I love the color of him. The markings on the white/black boy is very striking and BRE says she has always wanted a black girl. So there you go. They are all KEEPERS!!! :whoo:
> ...


Bandit's eating like a queen. If something even resembles people food, she wants it. She loves lamb and last night we sat on the couch and watched TV and ate popcorn together. op2: She tried to rush us through it so she could get back to the babies and I told her I couldn't eat that fast! If I didn't have a tight hold on the bag, she would have grabbed it and taken it into the whelping box and munched while she fed her kids. What a girl :biggrin1:


----------



## deehinkle (Dec 10, 2006)

*sleep*



JASHavanese said:


> I was too wound up to sleep for a couple of days so when the house was quiet at night I didn't have much to do. I finally landed on my face in bed today and slept most of the day away.  I'm ready to go back to bed too :couch2: :biggrin1:


I know Jan is tired because she has not called me for at least 24 hours. 
Best be getting the rest now because in a couple of weeks the REAL fun begins. arty:

hugs
DeE


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

deehinkle said:


> I know Jan is tired because she has not called me for at least 24 hours.
> Best be getting the rest now because in a couple of weeks the REAL fun begins. arty:
> 
> hugs
> DeE


LOL you brat, you knew that would get me on the phone. There went more sleep ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How are the babies doing?:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yes we need pics....some time lapse photoraphy would be nice.....hoto: ....we could see them in the early stages of Havness. I can't wait until they can play with one another. It must be so nice to be able to watch them grow and grow and grow and we all love to live vicariously through these little events because it's as if we are there and it's just so nice.

Derek


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats on the sweet puppies, Jan and Bandit! When we went to look at the videos online, you were right to call attention to how our dog would react to hearing the audio. Mine sat right up alertly, trying to figure out where the puppy cries were coming from. Tilted head back and forth quizzically. Cute at both locations: onscreen and watching. 

Hope all is going well. When Dee wrote, "Best be getting the rest now because in a couple of weeks the REAL fun begins," I wonder what she meant.

Clueless newbie,
Yvonne


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just played the video and Kodi and Shelby are going crazy. They are running from door to window barking, looking for the puppies.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Jan and Bandit,
Congratulations! The puppies are adorable.

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> How are the babies doing?:baby::baby::baby:


They're great! They even have names now so I'll have to get a picture of them with their names on there. I let Dee name them and she came up with some cute ones. The black and white parti opened his eyes at 11 days old. The other 2 are being lazy and decided there's no need to rush looking at the world :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Yes we need pics....some time lapse photoraphy would be nice.....hoto: ....we could see them in the early stages of Havness. I can't wait until they can play with one another. It must be so nice to be able to watch them grow and grow and grow and we all love to live vicariously through these little events because it's as if we are there and it's just so nice.
> 
> Derek


I was a basket case for Bandit's first litter running between hospitals to see my husband and granddaughter and running home to check the puppies. This time I get to have nice calm time with them. I think the puppies were my saving grace though. I could come home and lose myself in them and forget everything else going on. I'm REALLY enjoying my time with this litter without all the other added 'excitement'. 
That black and tan boy just keeps amazing me. It seem like he almost daily changes color! His hiney used to be a tan color, now it's all white! He's got silver and white on his legs and is getting eyebrows. He just lays on his back in my hands and wraps his paws around my finger and goes out cold.
The black and white parti is stumping me with color too. He is adding some tan and white to his face. He's got a polka dot of white on each cheek now. 
And then there's the black girl that seems determined to stay black. Leave it to a female to dig the paws in and do it her own way. :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

YesYvonne said:


> Congrats on the sweet puppies, Jan and Bandit! When we went to look at the videos online, you were right to call attention to how our dog would react to hearing the audio. Mine sat right up alertly, trying to figure out where the puppy cries were coming from. Tilted head back and forth quizzically. Cute at both locations: onscreen and watching.
> 
> Hope all is going well. When Dee wrote, "Best be getting the rest now because in a couple of weeks the REAL fun begins," I wonder what she meant.
> 
> ...


For the first 3 weeks the Mommy mostly takes care of them with a little help from us. After that, she expects us to jump in and help. Then the little critters start getting around really well after about 4 weeks, then after that, they'll play with each other at all hours of the day and night. They'll be out of the puppy area and running around the house and I'll be chasing them around  Then comes leash, crate, and potty training......and Bandit leave that up to me. Kind of rude of her, isn't it :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I just played the video and Kodi and Shelby are going crazy. They are running from door to window barking, looking for the puppies.





irnfit said:


> Hi Jan and Bandit,
> Congratulations! The puppies are adorable..


Isn't it cute how other dogs react to the puppy sounds? As many times as my dogs have heard it, they still come running and cock their heads from side to side.
Thanks for congratulations. I'm having so much fun with this litter.


----------

